# Crashkurs Finanzsturz echt sehenswert



## freakywilli3 (15. April 2009)

Endlich jemand der weis wie man die Weltwirtschaft zu sehen pflegt. Kann ich nur jedem wärmsten Empfehlen sich das mal Reinzuziehen.


Crashkurs Finanzsturz


Wenn ihr anregungen habt schreibt es doch einfach.

mfg freakywilli3


----------



## JePe (16. April 2009)

OMG. Wirres Gefasel vom unterjochten Volk, dass in Unfreiheit lebt; vom boesen Geld, das eigentlich keiner braucht und der Weltverschwoerung des (amerikanisch-zionistischen) Kapitals, zielgruppentauglich verpackt in ein paar Buh-Worte und eine Ueberdosis Realitaetsverweigerung. In "Land ohne Souveraenitaet" (wird gerne von NPD & Co. referenziert) zieht er noch schlimmer vom Leder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

Nett.
Ein BWLer sieht sich auf einmal mit einer realen Welt konfrontiert und flüchtet sich in Populismus.
Gewürzt mit ein bißchen Verschwörungstheorie - der Ursprung davon wird klar, als er empfiehlt, auf seinen Bauch zu hören und sich seine Informationen nach selbigem selbst im Inet zu suchen...


Ui und noch weiter hinten fischt er richtig in der rechten Ecke. Bei dem Familien-Einschub hätte ich ja nur auf CSU-Sympathien getippt, aber "die 12 Stämme Israels"?

Zum Ende hin driftet er dann fast wieder in Kommunen, lokale Wirtschaftssystem und dem guten alten Ost-Gemüsegärtchen ab... Vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur "dagegen", aber nicht in der Lage, sich was eigenes zusammenhängendes auszudenken. (oder er versucht sich an Subversivität)

Und von Monopoly hat er auch keine Ahnung


----------



## Fabi-O (17. April 2009)

Was meint ihr denn mit "Verschwörungstheorie"? 
Es IST nun mal so, dass für Geld gearbeitet wird, dass de facto keinen Wert besitzt, all das unterstützt von denen, die Interesse an einem libertären Wirtschaftssystem haben. Und es ist auch Tatsache, dass Politiker, da durch Lobbyisten darauf gedrängt auch keine soziale Politik machen können, welche dem Volk und nicht den Besitzern des Geldes helfen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

Ist es auch eine Tatsache, dass jeder einzelne Schritt in dieser Wirtschaftskrise von langer Hand geplant und absichtlich ausgelöst wurde?
Ist es auch eine Tatsache, dass die EU nur dazu dient, die Bürger zu entmündigen und auszunehmen?
...


----------



## Fabi-O (17. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es auch eine Tatsache, dass jeder einzelne Schritt in dieser Wirtschaftskrise von langer Hand geplant und absichtlich ausgelöst wurde?


Geplant und ausgelöst nicht, aber mit einkalkuliert. Selbst in meinem Politikunterricht habe ich gelernt, dass libertäre Systeme mehrere und unabhängige Zyklen durchlaufen, der längste davon ist der zwischen Krise und Krise (Ende der 20 - jetzt). 

Es geht dadrum, dass die Industrienationen und in diesen Ländern die Großunternehmer (also die "Reichen") ein Interesse daran haben, das leolibertäre Wirtschaftssystem (den derzeitigen KAPITALISTMUS) am Laufen zu halten, weil es dazu dient, das Geld in den Händen weniger zu konzentrieren. 
Möchtest du etwa deinen Lebenstandard mit PC etc. aufgeben, damit Schwarzafrika/Asien seinen Bürgern eine saubere Wohnung bieten kann? Oder legst du nicht lieber dein Geld gewinnbringend an, anstatt es einem Bedürftigen zu geben?


> Ist es auch eine Tatsache, dass die EU nur dazu dient, die Bürger zu entmündigen und auszunehmen?
> ...


Würde man die EU als so etwas darstellen, wäre kein Volk bereit, das zu unterstützen.  Das ist die Krux daran; die gesamte Politik versucht den Neoliberalismus unterschwellig als super toll zu vermarkten obwohl er zur Segregation von Arm und Reich führt. (Z.B. durch die sog. Initiative "Neue Soziale Marktwirtschaft" mit dem Slogan "Sozial ist, was Arbeit schafft".)
Und solang an der Wurzel, nämlich der Bildung der Leute in der Unterschicht nichts getan werden kann, weil in Neukölln nämlich keiner ein Interesse pflegt auf das Gymnasium zu gehen, grenzt sich Arm von Reich immer stärker voneinander ab. 
Turboabitur (G8) und das Festhalten an der Hauptschule von Seiten der Politik verschärft das Problem gewollter(!?) Weise.


Mal so zur Sache:

Man muss mit dem Typen ja nicht einer Meinung sein, aber auch eine Darstellung der Dinge aus einer anderen Sichtweise (ihr unterstellt ihm ja Verschwörung!) tut der Information über den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2009)

In dem Moment, in dem eine ganz reihe von auf den ersten Blick unabhängigen Problemen einer planenden Gruppe von Verursachern zugeschrieben wird, ist der Ausdruck "Verschwörungstheorie" wohl gerechtfertigt.
Ich bin ganz sicherlich nicht der erste, der "hier" schreit, wenn es darum geht den Kapitalismus schön zureden, deswegen find ich ja auch den Anfang des Vorschlages interessant. Aber die gegen Ende tendiert er dazu, alle Fehler des Systems einigen wenigen Personen zuzuschreiben, was imho falsch ist.


----------



## Fabi-O (18. April 2009)

Welchen Personen schiebt er es deiner Meinung nach denn zu?
Ich finde, dass er damit nur die meint, die Interesse haben, das System am Laufen zu halten, wobei diese Leute ja über das ganze Volk verstreut sind. (Manche wissen es gar nicht, da z.B. so gut wie alle Tageszeitungen und Zeitschriften wie Stern etc. aktienmäßig irgendeiner grösseren Stiftung gehören (z.B. Bertelsmann) und die neolibertäre Beeinflussung daher dementsprechend groß ist.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2009)

Namentlich nennen tut er keine (die Andeutung mit den 12 jüdischen Stämmen ist in dem Umfeld aber verdächtig). Aber er erweckt (zumindest bei mir), den Eindruck, es gebe da einen kleinen Kreis "Die", "Die die schuld sind".
Dabei würde ich sponsten mal schätzen, dass bei 80%-90% seiner Zuhörer ein "wir" passender wäre, denn so übermäßig nach Systemverweigerer sahen die alle nicht aus.

Und wenn Leute nicht mitbekommen, dass ihre "Welt" vor Neoliberalismus nur so trieft, dann hat das imho auch nichts mit unerkannten Hintermännern zu tun, die einen gezielt manipulieren und dann an einem bestimmten Tag mal eben die Weltwirtschaft ausschalten. Das hat was mit fehlendem Denken zu tun, denn ganz ehrlich:
Heimlichtuerei kann man den neoliberalen nur sehr selten vorwerfen. Die kleben ihren Namen regelmäßig und gern überall drauf und behaupten, dass die Sachen gerade deswegen gut wären.

Das ist ja der Witz bei der Sache:
Es muss sich gar keiner hinstellen und z.B. behaupten, dass die Änderungen am Arbeitsmarkt gut für die Menschen wären. Nein, man kann Kürzungen an Sozialabgaben und -leistungen ganz offen damit begründen, dass die Arbeiter für die Unternehmen dann billiger sind.
Der Masse ist der kapitalistische Grundgedanke "wenns der Wirtschaft besser geht, gehts auch mir besser" längst bis zum geht-nicht-mehr eingehämmert. Da kommt niemand auf die Idee "Ressourcen sind endlich. Damit es einem besser geht, muss es zu aller erst mal jemand anderem schlechter gehen".
Das ganze klappt sogar so gut, dass die Leute es toll finden, wenn die letzten nicht-kapitalistischen Ecken ins System eingegliedert werden und z.B. Universtitäten zu billigen Dienstleistern für Unternehmen werden, anstatt die Wissensbasis für kommende Generationen zu schaffen. Da braucht es keine trickreichen Inszenierungen, Machenschaften im Hintergrund - sovieles von dem, was schief läuft, tut das ganz offensichtlich. Und die Leute jubeln.

Den Eindruck zu erwecken, es gäbe da jemanden, der sie täuscht und hintenrum austrickst ist da eigentlich schon ein Ansatz für eine eigene Verschwörungstheorie: Bring die Leute dazu, das Problem im Detail, im Versteck zu suchen. Dann kommt keiner auf die Idee, sich mal das große Ganze und das Offensichtliche anzugucken.


----------



## Fabi-O (19. April 2009)

dito.


----------



## JePe (19. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, man kann Kürzungen an Sozialabgaben und -leistungen ganz offen damit begründen, dass die Arbeiter für die Unternehmen dann billiger sind.



X - Y = Z

Wenn Y (hier: Sozialabgaben) kleiner wird, steigt folgerichtig Z (hier: Unternehmensgewinne). Der Ansatz jeder ernstzunehmenden Politik ist, dass Unternehmen, die kaum Gewinne oder gar Verluste einfahren, auch keine Arbeitsplaetze schaffen - und diesem Zustand deshalb entgegengesteuert wird. Insoweit ist die Rechnung auch voellig korrekt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Masse ist der kapitalistische Grundgedanke "wenns der Wirtschaft besser geht, gehts auch mir besser" längst bis zum geht-nicht-mehr eingehämmert.



Umgekehrt wird genau so ein Schuh draus: je schlechter es der Wirtschaft geht, desto schlechter geht es allen. Dem Individuum, weil es arbeitslos wird, der Gemeinschaft, weil Steuereinnahmen wegbrechen und nichts mehr da ist, was man umverteilen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ganze klappt sogar so gut, dass die Leute es toll finden, wenn die letzten nicht-kapitalistischen Ecken ins System eingegliedert werden und z.B. Universtitäten zu billigen Dienstleistern für Unternehmen werden, anstatt die Wissensbasis für kommende Generationen zu schaffen.



Kannst Du gesellschaftsschaedliche Einflussnahme auf Bildungseinrichtungen belegen oder ist das nur so ein Bauchgefuehl ... ?

Was ist schlecht daran, wenn Wissen praxisrelevant ist? Was ist der Gegenentwurf - Bildungseinrichtungen, aus denen die Einen (Wirtschaft) herausgedraengt werden, die Anderen (Gesellschaft) aber nicht in die entstehende Luecke springen wollen (Stichwort: Studiengebuehren)?

Das Problem ist nicht Neoliberalismus (Deutschland ist mit einem ordoliberalen System lange Zeit gut gefahren) oder ein anderes Buh-Wort, das Problem ist eine Kultur des Egoismus. Und die ist nicht auf die boesen Besserverdiener beschraenkt. Man will so viel wie moeglich fuer sich aus dem System herausholen, aber so wenig wie moeglich hineinstecken. Das ist bei der Debatte ueber Studiengebuehren letztlich nicht anders.

Davon, dass alle plan- statt marktwirtschaftlichen Modelle konstruktionsbedingt nicht funktioniert haben und weitaus groesseren Flurschaden in sehr viel kuerzerer Zeit angerichtet haben, ganz zu schweigen. Weshalb sich hier einmal mehr die Frage nach einem Gegenentwurf aufdraengt. Aber das war ja alles eigentlich nie das Thema dieses Threads ... ?


----------



## Fabi-O (19. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> X - Y = Z
> 
> Wenn Y (hier: Sozialabgaben) kleiner wird, steigt folgerichtig Z (hier: Unternehmensgewinne). Der Ansatz jeder ernstzunehmenden Politik ist, dass Unternehmen, die kaum Gewinne oder gar Verluste einfahren, auch keine Arbeitsplaetze schaffen - und diesem Zustand deshalb entgegengesteuert wird. Insoweit ist die Rechnung auch voellig korrekt?


Und du findest, es ist gerecht, wenn jemand, der weil er - leider - in der Unterschicht geboren ist und damit auch keine wirkliche Aussicht auf einen guten Bildungsabschluss hat, immer weniger Sozialhilfe bekommt oder - im Vergleich zu Ober- und Mittelschicht der Gesellschaft - dermaßen unterbezahlte Arbeit (1-Euro- oder Minijobs) leisten muß?
Deine REchnung ist sicherlich korrekt, aber wer soll den bitte entscheiden, wie groß Y sein darf?


> Umgekehrt wird genau so ein Schuh draus: je schlechter es der Wirtschaft geht, desto schlechter geht es allen. Dem Individuum, weil es arbeitslos wird, der Gemeinschaft, weil Steuereinnahmen wegbrechen und nichts mehr da ist, was man umverteilen kann.


Auch korrekt, aber: Wie viel Ungerechtigkeit ist eine starke Wirtschaft wert?


> Kannst Du gesellschaftsschaedliche Einflussnahme auf Bildungseinrichtungen belegen oder ist das nur so ein Bauchgefuehl ... ?
> 
> Was ist schlecht daran, wenn Wissen praxisrelevant ist? Was ist der Gegenentwurf - Bildungseinrichtungen, aus denen die Einen (Wirtschaft) herausgedraengt werden, die Anderen (Gesellschaft) aber nicht in die entstehende Luecke springen wollen (Stichwort: Studiengebuehren)?


Die Kombination aus Studiengebühren und unternehmensfinazierten Studien führt doch letztlich dazu, dass Studenten sich in die Abhängkeit von Unternehmen begeben müssen. Findest du das gut?
Man ist als junger, zu bildender Mensch ein Bürger und kein Kunde!


> Das Problem ist nicht Neoliberalismus (Deutschland ist mit einem ordoliberalen System lange Zeit gut gefahren) oder ein anderes Buh-Wort, das Problem ist eine Kultur des Egoismus. Und die ist nicht auf die boesen Besserverdiener beschraenkt. Man will so viel wie moeglich fuer sich aus dem System herausholen, aber so wenig wie moeglich hineinstecken. Das ist bei der Debatte ueber Studiengebuehren letztlich nicht anders.


Das in der gesamten Gesellschaft großer Egoismus vorherrscht, das finde ich auch, stimmt.
Das man aus diesem Grund aber einfach mal so präventiv Studiengebühren einführt, um es Studenten aus ärmeren Schichten der Gesellschaft (die einen immer größeren Anteil der Gesellschaft ausmachen) schwerer macht, das Studium zu finanzieren, finde ich aber falsch.


> Davon, dass alle plan- statt marktwirtschaftlichen Modelle konstruktionsbedingt nicht funktioniert haben und weitaus groesseren Flurschaden in sehr viel kuerzerer Zeit angerichtet haben, ganz zu schweigen. Weshalb sich hier einmal mehr die Frage nach einem Gegenentwurf aufdraengt. Aber das war ja alles eigentlich nie das Thema dieses Threads ... ?


Ich finde den Ansatz von dem Typ aus dem Video gar nicht schlecht - Autarkie durch Nachbarschaftshilfe, damit die Menschen für sich unabhängig werden.
Ist lustigerweise auch dem Programm der APPD sehr nahe, weil dort ja schließlich Deutschland aufgelöst wird und die lokalen Fürstentümer und Grafschaften eine größere Rolle spielen.


----------



## JePe (19. April 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Und du findest, es ist gerecht, wenn jemand, der weil er - leider - in der Unterschicht geboren ist und damit auch keine wirkliche Aussicht auf einen guten Bildungsabschluss hat, immer weniger Sozialhilfe bekommt oder - im Vergleich zu Ober- und Mittelschicht der Gesellschaft - dermaßen unterbezahlte Arbeit (1-Euro- oder Minijobs) leisten muß?



Ich halte dieses Szenario fuer Polemik, die keiner Ueberpruefung standhaelt.

Ich finde, dass Vokabeln wie "Unterschicht" geradezu inflationaer gebraucht werden, ohne sie zu konkretisieren oder zu hinterfragen und so die Gesellschaft in Lager gespalten wird. Dieser Ansatz extremer politischer Kraefte ist nicht neu - aber es verbluefft doch immer wieder, wie unreflektiert gerade Deutsche, die es mittlerweile wirklich besser wissen sollten, ihm auf den Leim gehen. Das Zynismus-Szenario - man nehme: einen 50jaehrigen Arbeitnehmer, der Autos, nennen wir sie mal OPEL, baut und seine Stelle verloren hat oder es befuerchtet. Man hinterfrage nicht das "warum", sondern bleue ihm ein: in Wirklichkeit wirst Du immer noch gebraucht, aber die boese Bonze will Dein Geld verprassen; um Dich schert er sich nicht, und in Deinem Alter bekommst Du sowieso keine Arbeit mehr. Alternativ das Absurd-Szenario: man nehme einen Schulabgaenger, der schlecht rechnen und noch schlechter Deutsch kann und deshalb den Traumausbildungsplatz nicht bekommt (weil er naemlich kein "Traumauszubildender" ist - aber das sagt man ihm natuerlich nicht; ich habe Bewerbungsschreiben gesehen, die mit "peinlich" noch verniedlicht werden) und bleue ihm ein: das ist alles die Schuld des Staates. Der hat es nicht vermocht, Dich zu motivieren, im Unterricht aufzupassen, in Deiner Freizeit Hausaufgaben zu erledigen und Dir so einen besseren Notendurchschnitt als 4.X verwehrt. Und derselbe Staat will Dir nun bloss Hartz IV geben und Dir so all den Luxus vorenthalten, fuer den die Anderen arbeiten muessen. Und nun sage man beiden: waehl uns, wir regeln das schon. Wie, sagt man beiden nicht. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass es auch mindestens einen von ihnen soweiso nicht interessiert.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Deine REchnung ist sicherlich korrekt, aber wer soll den bitte entscheiden, wie groß Y sein darf?



Fakt ist: irgendjemand *muss* entscheiden, anstatt nur zu lamentieren. Und wer sollte es sein, wenn *nicht* die gewaehlte Vertretung?



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Auch korrekt, aber: Wie viel Ungerechtigkeit ist eine starke Wirtschaft wert?



Die Frage ist rhetorisch. Ist die Wirtschaft schwach, verlieren alle im gleichen Masse - und am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette wird man dies natuergmaess besonders deutlich spueren. Deshalb gibt es im gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kontext zu einer starken Wirtschaft auch keine Alternative. Und den "Preis" fuer diese diktieren zunehmend Faktoren, auf die ein Nationalstaat kaum noch oder gar keinen Einfluss mehr hat - Ressourcen, Wettbewerb, um nur ein paar zu nennen.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Studiengebühren und unternehmensfinazierten Studien führt doch letztlich dazu, dass Studenten sich in die Abhängkeit von Unternehmen begeben müssen. Findest du das gut?



So wie sich das Unternehmen in die Abhaengigkeit derer begibt, deren Studien sie finanzieren - weil sie in Vorleistung treten und darauf hoffen muessen, irgendwann einen Gegenwert dafuer zu bekommen. Wenn der Student nicht willens ist, in seine eigene -auch wirtschaftliche, und alle Zahlen belegen, dass Akademiker sozial deutlich besser gestellt sind- Zukunft zu investieren, warum sollte ein Unternehmen und / oder die Gemeinschaft aller Buerger a. k. a. Staat es dann tun?



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Man ist als junger, zu bildender Mensch ein Bürger und kein Kunde!



In einer Gene Rodenberry-Welt mag das so sein. Erde, Jahr 2009: siehe oben.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Das man aus diesem Grund aber einfach mal so präventiv Studiengebühren einführt, um es Studenten aus ärmeren Schichten der Gesellschaft (die einen immer größeren Anteil der Gesellschaft ausmachen) schwerer macht, das Studium zu finanzieren, finde ich aber falsch.



Studiengebuehren als Instrument, um "denen da unten" den Zugang zum "oben" vorzuenthalten? Das wuerde ich jetzt mal freundlich als verschwoerungstheoretisch angehauchten Quark bezeichnen.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ansatz von dem Typ aus dem Video gar nicht schlecht - Autarkie durch Nachbarschaftshilfe, damit die Menschen für sich unabhängig werden.



Der Typ aus dem Video heisst Andreas Clauss und ist ein sehr umtriebiges Kerlchen; zu den unzaehligen Firmen und Vereinen, in denen er seine Finger hat, gehoeren etliche Beratungsfirmen - die, wie der Name schon sagt, beraten. Und zwar entgeltlich. Ausserdem schreibt er Buecher und produziert DVD´s, die man -na sowas- kaufen kann.

Nachbarschaftshilfe als Geldersatz. Aha. Wie soll das funktionieren?

Angenommen, ich bin Bauer (nicht Jack ...), baue Kartoffeln an und moechte ein Brot. Also gehe ich zum Baecker und biete ihm einen Sack Kartoffeln fuer zwei Brote an. Was, wenn gestern schon mein Nachbar da war und der Baecker keine Kartoffeln braucht, sondern Mehl? Was, wenn er zwar Kartoffeln braucht, aber gerade Winter ist und die Kartoffeln deshalb nicht so sehr gut gedeihen? Wenn ich Glueck habe, akzeptiert er einen Zettel, auf dem steht, dass ich ihm die Kartoffeln im Fruehjahr bringe. Diesen Zettel koennte man dann ... Geld nennen.

Die Idee des Geldes -und selbst dieser Scharlatan raeumt das ja ein- ist zweifellos gut. Man mag sich darueber unterhalten, warum sich die Geld- so weit von der Wertschoepfung durch die Realwirtschaft entfernen konnte, ob man das will und wieviel Regulierung hier angebracht ist. Aber man schlaefert das Erstgeborene nicht gleich ein, bloss weil es einen Schnupfen hat.


----------



## Bucklew (19. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> So wie sich das Unternehmen in die Abhaengigkeit derer begibt, deren Studien sie finanzieren - weil sie in Vorleistung treten und darauf hoffen muessen, irgendwann einen Gegenwert dafuer zu bekommen. Wenn der Student nicht willens ist, in seine eigene -auch wirtschaftliche, und alle Zahlen belegen, dass Akademiker sozial deutlich besser gestellt sind- Zukunft zu investieren, warum sollte ein Unternehmen und / oder die Gemeinschaft aller Buerger a. k. a. Staat es dann tun?


zwischen "willens" und "können" liegt noch einmal ein riesiger unterschied. 

wobei das auch gar nicht der punkt ist. der punkt ist, dass wir in deutschland einen möglichst hohen anteil an akademikern ausbilden müssten. schon alleine deswegen, weil viele der arbeiterjobs in ausland wandern und daher nicht-akademiker schwerer jobs kriegen - da ist es nun wirklich völlig bescheuert, wenn abiturienten eine ausbildung machen. es sollte eigentlich im grundinteresse des staates sein, dass viele ein studium machen und abschließen. zu diesem (notwendigen) grundsatz sind die studiengebühren allerdings absolut contraproduktiv.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> X - Y = Z
> 
> Wenn Y (hier: Sozialabgaben) kleiner wird, steigt folgerichtig Z (hier: Unternehmensgewinne). Der Ansatz jeder ernstzunehmenden Politik ist, dass Unternehmen, die kaum Gewinne oder gar Verluste einfahren, auch keine Arbeitsplaetze schaffen - und diesem Zustand deshalb entgegengesteuert wird. Insoweit ist die Rechnung auch voellig korrekt?



Die Rechnung an sich ist korrekt. Die Interpretation der Bevölkerung aber nicht:
Worum es letztendlich geht, dürfte wohl das Wohlergehen der einzelnen Bürger sein (jedenfalls hoff ich mal, dass den Wählern um ihr Wohlergehen geht, sonst kapier ich diese Gesellschaft endgültig nicht mehr). D.h. eigentlich soll sich die Politik nicht um X, Y oder Z kümmern - sondern um W. Alles andere ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Nun ist es aber so, dass Änderungen an Y sich zu 100% auf W auswirken. Änderungen an Z dagegen wirken sich nicht zu 100% auf W aus (erst recht nicht national). Optimiert am im System X-Y=Z also Z zu lasten von X, ergibt sich Netto eine Verringerung von W. (Rückkopplungsmechanismen niedriges W-> niedriges Z nicht ausgeschlossen)




> Umgekehrt wird genau so ein Schuh draus: je schlechter es der Wirtschaft geht, desto schlechter geht es allen. Dem Individuum, weil es arbeitslos wird, der Gemeinschaft, weil Steuereinnahmen wegbrechen und nichts mehr da ist, was man umverteilen kann.



Danke für dieses hervorragende Beispiel für meine obige Aussage.

Es geht nicht in erster Linie darum, der Wirtschaft zu schaden - es geht darum, ob man sich die Frage stellt "wem geht es schlechter, wenn bei jemandem anderen mehr rauskommt" - oder nicht.



> Kannst Du gesellschaftsschaedliche Einflussnahme auf Bildungseinrichtungen belegen oder ist das nur so ein Bauchgefuehl ... ?



Hängt davon ab, was du als "gesellschaftsschädlich" und als "Beleg" akzeptierst.

Zur Zeit sind weltweit eine erhebliche Anzahl an Problemen zu beobachten, die langfristige Ursachen haben und deren Lösungs weit von unseren heutigen Möglichkeiten entfernt sind. Derartige langfristige und weitreichende Untersuchungen sind Thema der Grundlagenforschung, die seit gut einem Jahrhundert immer weiter ins Hintertreffen gerät.
Globale Überbevölkerung, Nahrungsknappheit, Klimaerwärmung, Rohstoffmangel, Energiekrise, Verteilungskonflikte, Artensterben - Themen, die in Teilaspekten und auch in der Gesamtheit seit Jahrzehnten (z.T. sehr vielen) ein Thema sind, für die es aber kaum Unterstützung gab/gibt und für die dementsprechend auch keine Lösungen gibt.
Klimawandel ist das aktuell beste Beispiel. Die Ansätze, in die heute Millionen gepumpt werden (was übrigens vergleichsweise wenig bringt - Wissenschaft ist ein stetiger Prozess, der sich z.T. über Generationen entwickelt. Mal eben die Budgets zu ver-X-fachen ist extrem inefizient im Vergleich zu einem langfristigen Ansatz), sind seit 15-25 Jahren bekannt. Die Frist, um eine sanfte, in ihrer Belastung von der Gesellschaft ohne große Einschränkungen tollerierbare Lösung zu finden, ist vor 10-15 Jahren verstrichen.
Schaden für die Gesellschaft?
Imho massiv.
Grund in fehlender Grundlagenforschung?
Eindeutig.
Letzterer zurückzuführen auf Kapitalismus?
Sicherlich.
Entwicklung seitdem/Perspektive für vergleichbare Probleme, die sich JETZT entwickeln?
Extrem düster, denn wo die Unis seinerzeit nur knapp finanziert waren, werden ihnen heute die Budets ~gekürzt (angleich<Inflation), werden die Studenten nach dem Vermögen der Eltern selektiert (nicht nach können) und wird die Hauptaufgabe darin gesehen, Nachwuchs für die Wirtschaft heranzuziehen (vor 10-20 Jahren war "Wissen" wenigstens noch offiziell das Ziel)

Macht es irgend einen Sinn, dass ein hochdotierter Forscher einen erheblichen Teil seiner Zeit nicht mit Forschen, sondern dem formulieren von Anträgen verbringt? Die dann aufwendig von ebenfalls recht gut ausgebildeten Leuten überprüft werden müssen? Und deren Bewilligung eigentlich nur bedeutet, das andere, vergleichbare Anträge vollkommen umsonst erarbeitet wurden?
Das besagter Forscher einen weiteren Teil seiner Zeit damit verbringt, neoliberale Politiker-Planungen in neue Studiengänge umzusetzen? Um anschließend 50% seiner Zeit damit zu verbringen, Leute zu unterrichten, von denen 75% nie einen akademischen Zweig einschlagen werden dürfen?
In der modernen, wettbewerbsorientierten Universität schon.



> Was ist schlecht daran, wenn Wissen praxisrelevant ist?



Oh, an praxisrelevantem Wissen ist nichts schlechtes. Kein Wissen ist schlecht.
Die Frage ist, wieviel weiterführendes, komplexeres Wissen man der praxisrelevanz opfern kann, bevor man endgültig in ausgefahrenen Spuren feststeckt und keine Chance mehr auf größere Fortschritte hat? Wenn alles Wissen nur noch um das alltägliche gruppiert wird?



> Was ist der Gegenentwurf



(ein mögliches) Stichwort: Humboldt



> Das Problem ist nicht Neoliberalismus (Deutschland ist mit einem ordoliberalen System lange Zeit gut gefahren) oder ein anderes Buh-Wort, das Problem ist eine Kultur des Egoismus.



Zumindest soweit mir Neo-Liberalismus oder prinzipiell Kapitalismus begegnet sind, ging eine Kultivierung des Egoismus immer damit einher. Auch in den theoretischen Grundüberlegungen spielt das "ich" und das "für einen selbst" eine sehr wichtige Rolle.



> Davon, dass alle plan- statt marktwirtschaftlichen Modelle konstruktionsbedingt nicht funktioniert haben und weitaus groesseren Flurschaden in sehr viel kuerzerer Zeit angerichtet haben, ganz zu schweigen. Weshalb sich hier einmal mehr die Frage nach einem Gegenentwurf aufdraengt. Aber das war ja alles eigentlich nie das Thema dieses Threads ... ?



Prinzipiell könnte auch das Thema des Threads sein (ich gehe mal davon aus, die bloße Verlinkung eines Videos war es nicht -sonst hätte er nach dem ersten Post geschlossen werden können- und alles, was den Inhalt des Videos aufgreift, wird sich über kurz oder lang auch mal mit dieser Frage beschäftigen), aber es ist zumindest bislang nicht näher angesprochen worden.
Vorerst ging es erstmal nur darum, ob die Menschen die Probleme und ihre Ursachen richtig erfassen, oder ob ihr Verhalten selbst ein Teil des Problems ist und ihre Suche nach Lösungen aufgrund der eingeengten Betrachtungsweise zum scheitern verurteilt ist.


----------



## Fabi-O (19. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich halte dieses Szenario fuer Polemik, die keiner Ueberpruefung standhaelt.
> 
> Ich finde, dass Vokabeln wie "Unterschicht" geradezu inflationaer gebraucht werden, ohne sie zu konkretisieren oder zu hinterfragen und so die Gesellschaft in Lager gespalten wird.
> Dieser Ansatz extremer politischer Kraefte ist nicht neu - aber es verbluefft doch immer wieder, wie unreflektiert gerade Deutsche, die es mittlerweile wirklich besser wissen sollten, ihm auf den Leim gehen.


Das hört sich für mich jetzt nach Verschwörung an.


> [...] Und nun sage man beiden: waehl uns, wir regeln das schon. Wie, sagt man beiden nicht. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass es auch mindestens einen von ihnen soweiso nicht interessiert.


Aha, dass es in einer tatsächlich real existierenden Unteschicht in Deutschland(!) für dessen Menschen einfach ganz andere Prioritäten gibt, damit hast du dich anscheinend noch nie auseinandergesetzt, sondern leugnest sie anscheiend.
In jeder größeren Stadt gibt es Viertel, in denen kein Gymnasium steht, und die Größe des Fernsehens und die Leistung des PKWs über den sozialen Stand entscheidet. 
Um den Kindern dieser Menschen - du nennst es wahrscheinlich "gesunden Menschenverstand", es sind aber viel eher intellektuelle Werte (die durch Sozialisation in Familie und Peergroup, und Bildung erst entstehen können), beizubringen, bedarf es eben bei der Sozialisation und Bildung eines staatlichen Eingriffs. De Facto also auch einen stärkeren Eingriff in die Rechte der Eltern, was die Erziehung ihres Kindes betrifft.



> Fakt ist: irgendjemand *muss* entscheiden, anstatt nur zu lamentieren. Und wer sollte es sein, wenn *nicht* die gewaehlte Vertretung?


Wenn der Spiegel(der auch ja zu 25% einer 100%-en Tochter von Bertelsmann gehört! - der Stern ist ganz in der Hand von dieser Tochter, mal so nebenbei) von zu viel Lobbyismus in Deutschland schreibt, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Staat in dieser Beziehung nicht ganz die Interessen des Volks vertritt. Von Schönredekampagnen der Liberalen, mit denen man Akzeptanz für "Maßnahmen zum Wohle der Wirtschaft" erhöhen möchte, ganz zu schweigen. 



> Deshalb gibt es im gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kontext zu einer starken Wirtschaft auch keine Alternative. Und den "Preis" fuer diese diktieren zunehmend Faktoren, auf die ein Nationalstaat kaum noch oder gar keinen Einfluss mehr hat - Ressourcen, Wettbewerb, um nur ein paar zu nennen.


Da muss ich dir zustimmen, allerdings sollte der Staat Autarkie bewahren, anstatt sich vollends zu Sklaven der Wirtschaft zu machen. Das Maß ist wohl das, über was man streiten muss.



> Studiengebuehren als Instrument, um "denen da unten" den Zugang zum "oben" vorzuenthalten? Das wuerde ich jetzt mal freundlich als verschwoerungstheoretisch angehauchten Quark bezeichnen.


Hrm. Ich frage mich, wieso konkret für das Studieren Geld verlangt wird, anstatt die Kosten für Bildung auf die Gemeinheit zu verteilen, wenn Bildung (auch oder gerade für Unternehmen!) so wichtig ist.


> Nachbarschaftshilfe als Geldersatz. Aha. Wie soll das funktionieren?
> 
> Die Idee des Geldes -und selbst dieser Scharlatan raeumt das ja ein- ist zweifellos gut.


Nachbarschaftshilfe als Geldersatz meinte ich gar nicht, aus deinem genannten Grund. Das Wichtige daran aber wär eben eine weitergehende Unabhängigkeit von regionaler, nationaler und globaler Wirtschaft.


----------



## JePe (19. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Worum es letztendlich geht, dürfte wohl das Wohlergehen der einzelnen Bürger sein(...)



Ich nehme mal an, dass "W" fuer "W"ohlergehen steht.

Edles Ziel, keine Frage. Aber was ist "W"ohlergehen? Kann und soll "W" eine materiell darstellbare Groesse sein (und das ist der Ansatz praktisch aller Parteien)? Und darf das Ziel der Weg sein, auch um den Preis, dass er ins Fiasko fuehrt?

Der Staat ist letztlich nur eine Umverteilungsmaschine. Insoweit liegt es im Interesse der Buerger, ihn zur Wirtschaftlichkeit anzuhalten. Um das "W" werden sich die Menschen selbst kuemmern muessen, so muehselig das auch sein mag.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht in erster Linie darum, der Wirtschaft zu schaden - es geht darum, ob man sich die Frage stellt "wem geht es schlechter, wenn bei jemandem anderen mehr rauskommt" - oder nicht.



Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich ueber die Verringerung der Sozialabgaben echauffieren kann? Im Idealfall schafft dies Arbeit und fuehrt so Individuen aus der Arbeitslosigkeit und steigert die Staatseinnahmen durch Abgaben (auch der Unternehmen).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was du als "gesellschaftsschädlich" und als "Beleg" akzeptierst.
> *(hier stand viel Text)*
> Schaden für die Gesellschaft?
> Imho massiv.
> ...



Beobachtung sicherlich richtig, Diagnose vermutlich total falsch. Waere der Kapitalismus die Wurzel solcher Uebel, haette z. B. in einem Land vor unserer Zeit (mit drei Buchstaben, die ich nicht nennen mag) die Forschung ja zum Umweltschutz beitragen koennen (muessen?). Wer je Bitterfeld vor 1989 besucht hat, weiss, dass es ganz so wohl doch nicht war.

Die Ursache auf "Kapitalismus" zu verknappen, mag also trendy sein und den Zeitgeist treffen, aber richtig ist sie vermutlich nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wieviel weiterführendes, komplexeres Wissen man der praxisrelevanz opfern kann, bevor man endgültig in ausgefahrenen Spuren feststeckt und keine Chance mehr auf größere Fortschritte hat? Wenn alles Wissen nur noch um das alltägliche gruppiert wird?



Ich sehe nicht, inwieweit Grundlagenforschung straeflich vernachlaessigt wuerde. Gelegentlich habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass bedenklich viel Geld fuer sie verplempert wird (z. B. in Genf).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ein mögliches) Stichwort: Humboldt



Stichwort wofuer? Humboldt hat immer wieder die Eigenverantwortung des Individuums und die Zurueckdraengung des Staates gefordert. Ihn als Beispiel von jemandem angefuehrt zu bekommen, der in einem anderen Thread (noch) mehr Staat in den Universitaeten gefordert hat, mutet ... inkonsistent an. Vielleicht verstehe ich auch nur nicht, was Dein Stichwort mir sagen soll.

Ohnehin ging es mir eher um einen _gesamtgesellschaftlichen_ Gegenentwurf. Ich sehe nicht, wie der mit dem Wort "Humboldt" (uebrigens ein liberales Urgestein) geleistet ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest soweit mir Neo-Liberalismus oder prinzipiell Kapitalismus begegnet sind, ging eine Kultivierung des Egoismus immer damit einher. Auch in den theoretischen Grundüberlegungen spielt das "ich" und das "für einen selbst" eine sehr wichtige Rolle.



Einmal mehr verschliesst sich mir, was Du damit sagen willst? Das Individuum ist egoistisch, weil die Gesellschaft es ist? Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus.

Der Mensch ist egoistisch. Waere er es nicht gewesen, wuerden heute Stechmuecken oder Leguane die Erde beherrschen. Die Aufgabe des Staates ist es, die verschiedenen Interessen einander anzunaehern und Ausgleiche zu schaffen. Das kann er mit seinem buerokratischen Apparat aber letztlich nur monetaer schaffen, in dem er Geld einnimmt und an anderer Stelle wieder ausgibt. Eine wahrhaft solidarische Gesellschaft ist (derzeit) Utopie, leider. Vielleicht hat der Mensch sich irgendwann weit genug vom Affen entfernt, so dass das funktionieren kann. Falls ja, wird es dazu auch keiner Gesetze beduerfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Edles Ziel, keine Frage. Aber was ist "W"ohlergehen? Kann und soll "W" eine materiell darstellbare Groesse sein (und das ist der Ansatz praktisch aller Parteien)? Und darf das Ziel der Weg sein, auch um den Preis, dass er ins Fiasko fuehrt?



In wie weit sich W materialistisch, genauer -so der meist versuchte Ansatz- in Geld umrechnen lässt, ist sicherlich schwer zu sagen und ich würde erstmal jeden anzweifeln, der behauptet, eine feste Formel zu haben. Da in unserer Gesellschaft aber ausnahmslos alles ans Geld gebunden ist, gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang - die Parameter, die W letztlich ausmachen sind nur zu komplex und individuell, um einen festen Faktor anzugeben.

Ein gesellschaftliches Fiasko (ggf. <> wirtschaftliches Fiasko) dürfte wohl eine Minimierung von W darstellen und ist somit nicht erstrebenswert.



> Der Staat ist letztlich nur eine Umverteilungsmaschine. Insoweit liegt es im Interesse der Buerger, ihn zur Wirtschaftlichkeit anzuhalten. Um das "W" werden sich die Menschen selbst kuemmern muessen, so muehselig das auch sein mag.



Zur Wirtschaftlichkeit, im Sinne von "nichts verschwenden" sollten sie in anhalten (wobei da imho häufiger der Unterschied zwischen verschwenden und verbrauchen klargestellt werden sollte), aber zu ihrem Wohlergehen sollte er dadurch letzten Endes beitragen, und zwar in einer effektiveren Form, als sie es selbst könnten.
Denn sonst würde man den Job ja lieber selbst machen.



> Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich ueber die Verringerung der Sozialabgaben echauffieren kann? Im Idealfall schafft dies Arbeit und fuehrt so Individuen aus der Arbeitslosigkeit und steigert die Staatseinnahmen durch Abgaben (auch der Unternehmen).



Im Idealfall (der historisch nicht 100%ig belegbar ist) führt es dazu. Beachte aber, dass es in deiner Aussage bislang noch niemandem besser geht. (Es sei denn, man nimmt zusätzlich die Idealfälle an, dass es "gute" Jobs sind und der Staat mit dem Geld großes für die Bevölkerung vollbringen kann - beides Idealismen, die sich man so auch nicht zu 100% erwarten kann)
Was aber schon von der ersten Zeile feststeht ist, dass es allen schlechter geht.
Ich will mit dem Beispiel aber auch gar nicht in die Tiefen der Sozialpolitik einsteigen, hier sollte es um die Menschen, ihre Wahrnehmung und ihr verhalten gehen:
Die Politik sagt:
"wir nehmen den Unternehmen weniger Geld, dann gibts vielleicht mehr Arbeitsplätze"
- und alles freut sich, dass es vielleicht mehr Arbeitsplätze gibt.
Dabei sollte jeder, der auch nur einigermaßen ganzheitlich denken kann, sofort stutzig werden: "Geld ist nicht endlich, der Staat hat bislang nicht zuviel davon. Also was ist der Gegenpart?"
Die vollständige Gleichung lautet:
"Wir geben euch weniger Geld, nehmen im Gegenzug den Unternehmen weniger...."
Wie gesagt - ich will hier nicht drüber diskutieren, ob das richtig sein könnte. Es geht mir darum, dass genau das eine Frage ist, die 99% der Bevölkerung nicht in ihrer Vollständigkeit erfassen und auf Anhieb mit "jo, ist es" beantworten können. Diverse Stammtischparolen geben Grund zu der annahme, dass sie eher mit "spinnen die????" reagieren dürften. Das bringt mich zu dem Schluss, dass ein extrem großer Teil der Bevölkerung nicht diesen winzigen Denkschritt macht und sich fragt, wo das Geld dann fehlt.

Und das ist nicht nur ein extrem trauriges Bild von der Denkweise der Menschen, es ist auch ein ganz großes Problem für eine Demokratie, wenn schon so primitive Gleichnisse von den Wählern nicht mehr nachvollzogen und daraufhin überprüft werden, ob sie dem Wählerwillen entsprechen.




> Beobachtung sicherlich richtig, Diagnose vermutlich total falsch. Waere der Kapitalismus die Wurzel solcher Uebel, haette z. B. in einem Land vor unserer Zeit (mit drei Buchstaben, die ich nicht nennen mag) die Forschung ja zum Umweltschutz beitragen koennen (muessen?). Wer je Bitterfeld vor 1989 besucht hat, weiss, dass es ganz so wohl doch nicht war.
> 
> Die Ursache auf "Kapitalismus" zu verknappen, mag also trendy sein und den Zeitgeist treffen, aber richtig ist sie vermutlich nicht.



Bei einem System einen Fehler festzustellen sagt nichts darüber aus, ob er in einem bestimmten anderen System nicht auftritt.
Dieses eingeschränkte bipolare Denken habe ich bereits weiter oben kritisiert. Damit kam vielleicht im kalten Krieg zurecht, aber solangsam muss man sich mal mit der wahren Komplexität der Welt beschäftigen.

Um auf das konkrete Beispiel einzugehen: Ich stimme dir durchaus zu, dass das ultimative Problem letzten Endes der Egoismus ist und der kann in einer Diktatur genau die gleichen negativen Auswirkungen wie in einer kapitalistischen Demokratie haben. Das Problem konkret beim Kapitalismus ist aber, dass er auf den Egoismus als funktionelles Element aufbaut (s.u.) - weswegen es richtig (und derzeit populär) ist, auf Egoismus basierende Fehler auch dem Kapitalismus anzuheften - sie gehen zwangsläufig damit einher.

(s.o. - das heißt nicht, dass im Umkehrschluss das erstbeste Gegenkonzept die einzig mögliche Alternative ist oder, wenn nicht, dass Kapitalismus eben doch optimal ist. Es heißt, dass man differenziert einzelne Punkte hinterfragen muss und dazu gehören auch und gerade kapitalistische Grundprinzipien. Nicht die Aussage "Wirtschaft gehts besser -> Leuten gehts besser" als Naturgesetz hinnehmen. Sondern "Stimmt das?" "Kann es verbessert werden?" bzw. "Gibt es Alternativen?" "Hat es weitere Auswirkungen?"...)



> Ich sehe nicht, inwieweit Grundlagenforschung straeflich vernachlaessigt wuerde. Gelegentlich habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass bedenklich viel Geld fuer sie verplempert wird (z. B. in Genf).



Würdest du Solarzellen mit 50% Wirkungsgrad und einem m² Preis von unter 100$ als hilfreich in der aktuellen Situation ansehen?
Glaubst du, es wäre für die Wirtschaft und die Gesellschaft (jup, ausnahmsweise diese Reihenfolge) verträglicher und somit insgesamt besser gewesen, wenn bereits seit 1990 auf die Klimaschutzziele hingearbeitet worden wäre, zu denen uns der heutige Wissensstand zwingen sollte?
Wäre eine bessere Regulierung der Finanzmärkte aus deiner Sicht wünschenswert gewesen?
Ich hoffe mal, dass du mindestens eine der Fragen mit "Ja" beantwortest - und mir dementsprechend zustimmst, dass es schön gewesen wäre, wenn der heutige Forschungsstand in diesen (damals noch) abstrakten, der Grundlagenforschung zugehörigen Fragen bereits vor 10-20 Jahren erreicht wurde.

Finanzierung von Großprojekten ist ein heikleres Thema... Leider haben Politiker wenig Ahnung von Wissenschaft. Aber sie lassen sich von großen Dingen beeindrucken. Siehe bei uns: 
Personen müssen, abseits ÖPNV irgendwie von A nach B? (in der Biologie häufiger der Fall  )
In 90% der Fälle Privat-PKW, Uni-Fahrzeuge gibts fast keine/nur für sehr wenige Zwecke und Anmeldung besser >1Jahr im vorraus.
Aber 5 Millionen für n ROV, die stellt das Land mal eben aus nem anderen Töpfchen zur Verfügung.

Teilchen- und Kernphysik ist da imho das allerbeste Beispiel dafür. Nicht dass ich hier irgend jemandem die Bedeutung absprechen möchte... - aber es ist schon einige Zeit her, dass Teilchenbeschleuniger irgendetwas herausgefunden habe, dass irgend wann mal praktische Relevanz haben könnte - schon allein deswegen, weils einfach zu klein ist. Ähnliches gilt für die ganze Fissions/Fusionsforschung, die zwar gelegentlich was nutzbares herausgebracht hat, aber -nicht zuletzt dank der militärischen Unterstützung- dafür Budgets verschlingt, mit denen man an anderer Stelle (z.T. wortwörtlich) die Welt erklärt hätte...
Wird höchstens noch von den Raumfahrtprogrammen getoppt, aber nach Wegfall des militärischen und propagandistischen Interesses nähern die sich langsam wieder nutzbaren, erdnahen Schwerpunkten an.




> Stichwort wofuer? Humboldt hat immer wieder die Eigenverantwortung des Individuums und die Zurueckdraengung des Staates gefordert. Ihn als Beispiel von jemandem angefuehrt zu bekommen, der in einem anderen Thread (noch) mehr Staat in den Universitaeten gefordert hat, mutet ... inkonsistent an. Vielleicht verstehe ich auch nur nicht, was Dein Stichwort mir sagen soll.



Ich fordere weniger Wirtschaft an den Universitäten - am einfachsten ermöglicht durch eine bessere staatliche Finanzierung. Das Ziel ist aber das gleiche wie zu Humboldts Zeiten: 
Weniger Einflussnahme durch Kräften, die von Wissenschaft eh keine Ahnung haben, sondern die Bildungseinrichtungen in Richtung ihrer Ideale steuern wollen.
Zu Humboldtszeiten war das ganze noch n bissl einfacher über Grundbesitz/eigene Wirtschaft im Bestitz der Unis zu regeln, heute würde ich diesen Teil von der öffentlichen Hand verwalten lassen.




> Einmal mehr verschliesst sich mir, was Du damit sagen willst? Das Individuum ist egoistisch, weil die Gesellschaft es ist? Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus.



Dieses Gesellschaftssystem setzt vorraus, dass das Individuum egoistisch ist.
Sie geht sogar soweit, den Egoismus zu loben und zu fördern.
Wie auch schon von dir festgestellt, führt dieses egoistische Individuum aber zu Problemen. Eine Möglichkeit, diese zu verringern, wäre eine Verringerung des Egoismus. Das ist aber mit diesem Gesellschaftssystem gar nicht vereinbar.



> Der Mensch ist egoistisch. Waere er es nicht gewesen, wuerden heute Stechmuecken oder Leguane die Erde beherrschen.



Tjo, dummerweise gibt es in jeder Entwicklung irgend ein Niveau, oberhalb von dem ein Konkurrenzprinzip unterm Strich keinen Vorteil mehr bringt - weil es soviel Schäden anrichtet, dass selbst der triumphierende am Ende schlechter dasteht, als beide in einem kooperativen Modell.
Imho hat die Menschheit diesen Punkt spätestens dann erreicht, als sie Rohstoffvorräte und Umweltkapazitäten in global-signifikantem Maßstab vernichten bzw. überlasten konnte.
Ein ganz primtives, drastisches (und mangels Kommunikation auf beiden Beinen hinkendes) Beispiel: Kampf=Krieg.
Es machte Sinn, dem Typen aus der Nachbarhöle den Schädel einzuschlagen um seinen eigenen Besitz zu verdoppeln.
Es machte Sinn, Afrika zu unterjochen, um das eigene Reich zu vergrößern.
Es machte nur noch wenig Sinn, sich an einem der Weltkriege zu beteiligen - aber für die Siegermächte ging es immerhin ±0 aus.
Jetzt haben wir den "Krieg gegen den Terror" - und der führt selbst der hoffnungslos überlegenen Seite massive Schäden zu.

Wie gesagt: Hinkt, weil das jüngste Beispiel so stark ideologisch belastet ist, dass auch mit Einsicht in die objektiven Fakten keine Kooperation denkbar ist.
Aber ähnliches gibt es auch in Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft, nur das die Schäden da meist mit mehreren Jahrzehnten Verzögerung bemerkt werden, weil man sie erstmal der Umwelt anlasten kann. (und auf die wenigen Leute, die sich letztere näher angucken, hört dann wieder keiner)
(n mögliches Beispiel wäre vielleicht Hochwasserschutz: Flüsse zu begradigen und einzudeichen bringt einem Vorteile zu Lasten anderer entlang des Flusses. Aber wenn es alle machen, haben letztendlich alle massive Nachteile - mit dem Ergebniss, dass jetzt Unsummen in Deichverlagerungen und Renaturierung investiert werden, nachdem man schon einmal Unsummen für das Gegenteil ausgegeben hatte. Hätt man auch vorher wissen können. Hätte man jemanden damit beauftragt, sich die Sache mal objektiv, ganzheitlich und grundlegend anzugucken. Man hat aber lieber mit "praxisnahem Wissen" gearbetiet)



> Die Aufgabe des Staates ist es, die verschiedenen Interessen einander anzunaehern



Klingt nach Diktatur.



> und Ausgleiche zu schaffen. Das kann er mit seinem buerokratischen Apparat aber letztlich nur monetaer schaffen, in dem er Geld einnimmt und an anderer Stelle wieder ausgibt. Eine wahrhaft solidarische Gesellschaft ist (derzeit) Utopie, leider. Vielleicht hat der Mensch sich irgendwann weit genug vom Affen entfernt, so dass das funktionieren kann. Falls ja, wird es dazu auch keiner Gesetze beduerfen.



Entwicklungen verlaufen nur selten sprunghaft. Solange der Mensch eisern an einem System festhält, das mehr Wettkampf und mehr Egoismus gut heißt, stehen die Chancen sehr schlecht, dass auf einmal was solidarisches bei rauskommt.
Sollte es doch kommen, käme es mit einem Knall, ein radikaler Bruch zwischen altem und neuem System ist zwangsläufig notwendig. Und derartig revolutionäre Umbrüche führen selten zu dem gewünschten Ziel und sie sind nie ein effektiver, verlustfreier Weg.

Besser ist es, die kleinen Ansätze, die da sind, zu fördern und zu mehren und entgegengerichtete Tendenzen als das darzustellen, was sie sind (?): negativ.
Gesetzte braucht es dazu eigentlich nicht, da hast du recht. Aber in Deutschland wird wohl mindestens eine Vereinssatzung geschaffen werden müssen


----------



## Level R Chicka (30. Mai 2009)

Ich fand das Video ganz interessant, allerdings hab ich mir jetzt auch nicht die Mühe gemacht die Inhalte zu überprüfen. Bei Youtube hab ich noch das hier gefunden: YouTube - Wie funktioniert Geld? Teil 1 von 3 ist ein Dreiteiler.


----------



## Woohoo (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn jemand einen interessanten Film über die Wirtschaftskrise sehen will der sollte sich mal *"Der schwarze Freitag" mit Curd Jürgens bei Youtube* ansehen.
Sind glaub ich zehn Teile, aber sehr sehenswert. 

Wenn jemand eine Quelle kennt wo man den Film herbekommt kann das gerne mal posten würde den Film gern haben.


----------



## Nuklon (6. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube eher ein Semester VWL für jeden wäre lehrreicher. Leider lässt sich damit kein Geld machen und wird dementsprechend durch ungare Filmproduktionen ersetzt.


----------

